# custom bike rack for a truck



## dukesbb37 (Oct 4, 2011)

Made this with about 40 bucks of pvc pipe and stuff... Not that original, ive seen a few people with them before, but this is the first ive seen that is fitted for a specific truck, it sits in there really snug, wedged against the walls of the truck and the wheel well... The stuff around the front bars is that styrofoam-like pipe covering, it mades road bikes sit more snug and protects them.

Bikes are secured using a 50" bungee that slides under the hooks of the handlebars and clips to the back of the truck/back pipe of the rack. Havn't tried it out yet, will update.



















if someone wants a how-to i would be more than happy to make one.


----------



## damacl6 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cool. I have been wondering about getting bikes around in the back of my truck. This would be perfect. A how-to would be great.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

I made one for mine out of a 2x4 and a couple fork clamps. The 2x4 sits in the slots of my bed liner, the clamps are screwed to the board. Cost me $40 (high price for clamps) total to make it.

I notice, though, that this would not work on a liner like the one pictured. Mine has a lip over the top of the slot, so the 2x4 pops in but doesn't bounce out while driving.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

And FWIW, a friend of mine actually bought a truck rack that looked very similar to this. We never could get the bikes secure enough to ride with them like that.

We just used my truck instead that day.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

How's it been working? Can you post a pic of it filled with bikes?


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Great concept. I like the security of fork mounts but you won't have all the front wheels to store.

It would be good to see it loaded with bikes. I guess you plan to alternate front and rear wheels?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I do like that set up as you dont have to remove the front tires but what holds them in place and keeps them from moving? I drive fast so they wouldnt last long in that with my driving haha. 
I place the board across the inside of the bed using the bed liner indentions with sheet metal screws to hold it securely in place and works good. I put it at the back since I have a metal folding bed liner that resides in the front.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

scottzj said:


> Well I do like that set up as you dont have to remove the front tires but what holds them in place and keeps them from moving? I drive fast so they wouldnt last long in that with my driving haha.
> I place the board across the inside of the bed using the bed liner indentions with sheet metal screws to hold it securely in place and works good. I put it at the back since I have a metal folding bed liner that resides in the front.












I use a board with fork mounts like that - I can put it in the back of my Suburban, my pickup or my friends' suburbans or pickups. Very versitile and idiot proof. I could even put it on a small trailer if that was ever necessary.

The only difference with mine is that I turned the fork mounts so the handlebars are all turned a little so they can fit closer together. That way I can get three in the back of my suburban pretty easily. Not so important for a pickup, but it might make the difference if you're trying to fit four on there.

Why is yours raised? I just lay mine on the bed.

I'm still curious about the OP wheel-holding rack, how it actually works.


----------



## dukesbb37 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll work on a quick how-to later today. Its very simple, and cost me around 35 bucks if i hadn't wrapped the tubes with that foam insulation. It looks better if you do tho, and it cost about 7 bucks


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Camilo said:


> Why is yours raised? I just lay mine on the bed.


Well if you look closely you can see the indentions in the factory F250 bedliner. It actually fits a 2x6 perfectly. So the board basically fits in their with no problems but I added the longer sheet metal screws to attach to the bedliner to ensure it doesnt come loose. Plus my truck sits pretty high with a 3" leveling kit, so it's easier to reach them too, vice being on the floor, even me being 6'3.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

dukesbb37 said:


> I'll work on a quick how-to later today. Its very simple, and cost me around 35 bucks if i hadn't wrapped the tubes with that foam insulation. It looks better if you do tho, and it cost about 7 bucks


Still interested to hear how it's working too! Photos w/ bikes?


----------

